# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Një ndihmë nga psikologu ose neurologu

## flaibi

desha tiu pyes per nje problem i cili me shqeteson prej vitesh,
Jam 26 dhe aktualisht jetoj ne shqiperi.
Para 5 vjetesh jetoj ne emigracion ku beja nje pune teper te ngarkuar me lodhje mendore dhe fizike.Dhe nje dite duke qene ne pune me filluan ca dhimbje te forta koka te cilat nuk me linin as te punoja as te mendoja.Dite me vone filluan siptoma te tjera si marrje mendsh anoreksi, humbje ekuibri etj.Dhimbja e kokes fillonte tek pjesa e prapme e kokes dhe  perqendrohej tek kapaket e syve.Nuk punoja dot ne kompjuter sa dhe ekranin e kompjuterit nuk e shikoja dot se me dukej sikur do me shperthente syri
Kam bere aq shume analiza sa nuk mendoj se ka mbetur nje analize pa bere duke filluar nga skanerat dhe rezonancat magnetike e deri tek analizat e syve vesheve te gjakut etj dhe te gjitha me kane dale  shume ne rregull
U ktheve ne shqiperi dhe ketu u vizitova tek nje neurolog dhe ai me tha qe jane crregullime sistemi dhe me tha ilace si stugeron,eglonyl,librium te cilat i pive dhe pata vertete permiresim.
Problemi qendron se mua keto probleme me perseriten gati cdo vit dhe me duket sikur me jane bere kronike.Me ka rene imuniteti i trupit dhe qofte e dhe nje grip te thjesht po kalova mua me rikthehen keto prpobleme si mpirja e qafes rendimi i shikimit,veshtiresi ne perqendrim,shtrydhje te stomaut etj.Kohet e fundit me kane kaluar dhe ne psikologjike me duket sikur do cmendem sikur me ka ikur ndjesia dhe dashuria,dhe here here kam mendime obsesive sikur do vras veten.
Me falni qe u zgjata po nese mundet dikush te me japi nje rekomandim  apo nje ndihme do ia di per faleminderit se kam mare me te vertete shume ilace dhe nuk dua te marr me.Keto shqetesime nuk po me lene te bej jeten time si cdo njeri sepse ma ka ikur dhe vullneti dhe kurajoja qe dikur kisha per jeten 
faleminderti

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Me vjen qe vuan nga kjo semundje.Sherim sa me te shpejte.
Nqs je ne Shqiperi shko bej nje vizite me Dr.Petrelen.Une e njoh personalisht ate.Eshte katerciperisht me i miri me Shiqperi dhe nder me te mire ne Ballkan per mos te thene me i miri.Bej nje vizite me te se mos ta gjen problemin dhe te gjen kuren.

Pac Fat.

----------


## Dorontina

me simptomet qe ke pershkru mendova per kristalet e veshit,bane edhe nji skaner me kontrast te jodit gjithqysh me pa mos ka tjeter problem , por si duket me qka pershkrun nuk duket shqetsuese.
*Une te kshilloj ta shofish nji Osteopat* ai vetem me duar pa ilaqe te vendos ne rregull nervin apo mushkullin si dhe me prekje ne shputen e kembes te tregon ku e ke problemin.

vizita ketu ne Bruksel asht 50 euro po tash sigurimi merpersiper pagasat se asht pranu kjo medicin paralele .

Lufto dhe fiton ...

----------


## flaibi

Sinqerisht faleminderit per ndihmen tuaj
MorDor a mund te me tregosh se ku e ka kliniken Dr.Petrela?
Ose ndonje numer telefoni te tij?
Dhe njehere faleminderit

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Momentalisht nuk kam nje nr te tij se me humbi nr im i pare qe kisha dhe bleva nr te ri.Do te te jap nr me mesazh privat.Do mundohem ta gjej sa me shpejt.
Sherim Te Shpejte...

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Di te them qe vizitat me duket me sa mbaj mend i ben te PAVIONI i NEUROLOGJISE ne Tirane.Ka dhe nje numer Pavioni po nuk e mbaj mend mos tia fus kot...

----------


## jessi89

Midis te tjerash do te thoja se mjeku me i mire je vete ti.
Mundohu te besh jete aktive.Meru me ecje ,gjimnastike sa te mundesh,mundohu te djersish.Djersa e cliruar nga trupi eshte shume pozitive pasi  heq shume element toksik.Dhe do thoja , te shoqerohesh me sa me shume shoqeri  qe te kenaqin.
50% nga kjo gjendje duhet te dalesh vete.Mjeku ka punen e vet.Por edhe shume ilace mos mer...................te uroj sherim te shpejte

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Midis te tjerash do te thoja se mjeku me i mire je vete ti.
> Mundohu te besh jete aktive.Meru me ecje ,gjimnastike sa te mundesh,mundohu te djersish.Djersa e cliruar nga trupi eshte shume pozitive pasi  heq shume element toksik.Dhe do thoja , te shoqerohesh me sa me shume shoqeri  qe te kenaqin.
> 50% nga kjo gjendje duhet te dalesh vete.Mjeku ka punen e vet.Por edhe shume ilace mos mer...................te uroj sherim te shpejte


Edhe kjo eshte shume e vertete...

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

flaibi check mp....

----------


## flaibi

faleminderti te gjitheve
po me thene te rejeten te gjitha  i kam prouar deri me sot po problemi eshte se keto me jane bere kronike dhe sapo me prek nje i ftohte apo grip keto shqetesime me fillojne perseri
dhe njehere flm per keshillat dhe ndihmen

----------


## LuleDielli

Hmm... Nuk jam e sigurte per ato ilacet, sidomos ne Shqiperi. Nganjehere, ilacet te bejne me keq sesa me mire. Eshte pak e nderlikuar kjo situate. Disa nga simptomat me dukeshin si simptoma qe vijne si shkak te perdorimit te ilaceve, per ate thashe qe nganjehere te bejne me keq. Nuk e di nese eshte mire puna qe ke, sic e thate edhe vete qe filluan kur filluat punen. Ose ose mbase s'ka te beje fare me asnje nga keto dhe mund te jete dicka qe nuk mund te kuptohet nga analizat e bera. Mbase ka te beje me immune system. Ose, thjesht nuk eshte asgje por shqetesime dhe sic e rekomandoi nje anetar me siper, te besh fiskulture, te marresh ajer te paster. 

Me vjen shume keq qe po kalon ne kete situate. Te kuptoj sa e veshtire eshte, te duket si nje torture pa fund dhe si fundi i botes por si c'do gje ne jete do kaloj. Nese shikoj dicka ne lidhje me kete ne internet do ta shkruaj. Te gjitha te shkruajtura ketu jane ca sygjerime por mos i merr seriozisht 100% deri sa te vertetohen nga doktori sepse nuk duhet te shqetesohesh me shume se c'duhet.

----------


## LuleDielli

E lexova diku qe perdor shume shpesh kompjuterin. :P Dhe qe ke dhimbje kronike... Atehere...

Lexova qe kjo lloj dhimbje keqesohet nga faktoret e tjera sic permendet me lart nga gripi e me radhe. 

A number of types of medications have been used in the management of chronic pain. Interestingly, chronic pain can sometimes be relieved by stopping smoking and/or caffeine, reducing weight, exercising, optimizing nutrition and/or sleep. Chronic pain requires the diligent monitoring of caring healthcare providers.

----------


## *Lorisa*

Pershendetje Flaibi,
pasi analizat te kane dalur te gjitha ne rregull ajo eshte me kryesorja, prandaj une do te kisha sugjeruar te mos perdoresh medikamente apo qetesues kuptohet ne raste te vecanta e di ti vet me mire.
Keto shqetesime mundohu ne maksimum ti heqesh vet nga trupi jot duke mos menduar te kaluaren dhe ate se si tu shfaqen keto simptoma, mundohu tu largohesh mendimeve negative dhe te fokusohesh tek e ardhmja jote e lumtur, kujtoi castet e tua te lumtura, shoqerine tende, dil shetit, argetoju sa me teper, mos u mbyll ne vete por sa me teper te qendrosh prane te tjereve aq me teper do te ndihmojne qe ti te sherohesh dhe te jesh si gjithe te tjeret dhe kjo te jete vetem 1 kujtim i hidhur qe shpejt do ta harosh.
Do behet me mire te jesh e sigurt, vetem duhet pasur besim ne vete.
Gjithe te mirat  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## flaibi

Kam kohe pa hyre ne internet dhe tani sapo pashe pergjigjet tuaja.Ju falenderoj te gjitheve per dihmen dhe sugjerimet tuaja.
Jam i vetedijshem qe si problemet pathologjie dhe ato psikologjike kerkojne vullnet dhe durim dhe me besoni qe me kete durim kam arritur deri ketu por u bene tashme rreth 5 vjet qe keto shqetesime me perseriten here pas here dhe ne nje fare menyre me kane lodhur;
Luledielli diku permendje qe mund te kete probleme sistemi imunitar.E di qe sot Sida eshte perhapur tej mase por sic e thashe dhe ne fillim nuk ka mbetur analize pa bere ku nder te tjera tre here kane qene analizat e sides dhe si gjithe te tjerat ato kane dale negative.
E keqja eshte se ketu ne Shqiperi ne cdo doktor qe shkon te thote se cili versionin e vete dhe nuk di ke te degjosh.Si rezultat nuk shkoj me tek asnje doktor.Tek i vetmi qe dua te shkoj eshte dr Petrela qe ma sugjeroi dhe MorDor;
dhe njehere faleminderit te gjitheve

----------


## LuleDielli

Flaibi,

Ne asnje menyre nuk sygjerova nese ke probleme me sistemin imunitar duhet te kesh ate semundje. Ne mendje kisha qe kur sistemi dobesohet mbase do te tregoje dicka trupi por as nuk me vajti mendja atje. Pastaj ato simptomat nuk sygjerojne nje gje te tille, nuk jane tipike te asaj semundjeje. Duhet te jete dicka tek koka, mbase mund te kesh dhe migrene, ku i dihet?

C'fare do qofte, shpresoj ta gjesh shkakun qe te permiresohesh se 5 vjet nuk i thojne pak. C'do gje e ka nje arsye apo jo? 

Te uroj vetem te mirat.

----------


## pseudo

> Luledielli diku permendje qe mund te kete probleme sistemi imunitar.E di qe sot Sida eshte perhapur tej mase por sic e thashe dhe ne fillim nuk ka mbetur analize pa bere ku nder te tjera tre here kane qene analizat e sides dhe si gjithe te tjerat ato kane dale negative.
> E keqja eshte se ketu ne Shqiperi ne cdo doktor qe shkon te thote se cili versionin e vete dhe nuk di ke te degjosh.Si rezultat nuk shkoj me tek asnje doktor.Tek i vetmi qe dua te shkoj eshte dr Petrela qe ma sugjeroi dhe MorDor;
> dhe njehere faleminderit te gjitheve


Dije se jo vetem SIDA jep probleme te sistemit imunitar, jan me mijera semundje imunologjike  te cilat jane aq te vasta dhe kerkojne aq shume analiza sa mendoj se teper veshtire eshte te behen ne shqiperi.
Per sa i perket mjekesise dije se nuk eshte nje shkence ekzakte,  ne sa mjek do vesh aq edhe variante pergjigjesh do marresh.
Prandaj edhe  i urrej keta dreq mjeket dhe mjekesine qe cfare thone sot nuk thone neser.
Te uroj shendet.
Nga ato ilaqe qe te kane dhene duket te jete ceshtje migrene , nqs do jete rasti atehere duhet te mesohesh me te , nqs  jo  atehere shko edhe tek ai Dr qe te tha mordori.

----------


## jetonkosova

flaibi , ne ndoshta u beme te tepert por dua te te tregoj se edhe une kam dhembjen e njejte te kokes, anoreksin dhe shumicen e atyre qe ju i pershkruani. Edhe une kam bere shume analiza te ndryshme por siq me kan thene jam si topi edhe pse kam humbur mjafte peshe. Si perfundim qe une vet e kam konstatuar eshte nje migren e cila me shfaqet 2-3 here ne muaj por kuptohet qe me bene te vdese. Mua per vete me se keqi po me ndikon ndryshimi i vendit d.m.th ndryshimi i ajrit , shpresoj se me kupton. Jetoj ne nje qytet me plote pluhur makinash dhe fabrikash dhe vikendet mundohem te largohem dhe te shkoj ne ndonje vend malor dhe per qudi kthehem me autoambulance. Po ashtu nga puna dhe lodhja e tepert dhe me strese por nuk me shfaqet menjehere - ndoshta kur jam me se miri dhe ne mengjes zgjohem me kokedhembje qe vetem injeksionet - qetesuesit bejne pune. Ka disa muaj qe mundohem ta mbaj veten sa me stabil as gezime te shumta e as hidherime dhe nuk udhetoj si me pare , Kete me ka propozuar nje psikolog amerikan qe i falenderohem shume. nese te ndodh te kesh kokedhimje , veje pak akull ne koke ose nje dush te ftohet dhe mundohu te flesh , mos pi barna qetesuese se nuk te qojne askund.

----------


## flaibi

Jetonkosova faleminderit per keshillen dhe te uroj dhe ty te gjesh  qetesi se me thene te drejten kur nuk ke shendetin asgje nuk te ben qef dhe nuk te hyn asgje ne sy.Problemi tek une nuk eshte se kam dhimbje koke te forta;keto dhimbje te forta i kam patur para 5 vjetesh kur mu shfaqen kurse tani duke qene mire e bukur filloj dhe ndjej keputje,ndihem i pafuqishem,me duket sikur rrezohem dhe nuk eci dot, e ndiej koken te rende etj;Dhe keto simptoma me shfaqen sa here qe kaloj nje grip apo je infeksion nje tronditje apo cdo lloj sikleti ne jeten e perditshme.Problemi eshte se keto si te thuash me jane bere kronike dhe pa ilace nuk i kaloj dot.Pastaj me kalojne ne psikologjike me duket sikur do vdes sikur do vras veten etj mendime obsesive.
Ne viziten e fundit qe bera nje neurolog me tha qe eshte depresion dhe qe do kaloje po nuk besoj qe dikush qe fle normal,ka oreks,i pelqen shoqeria  nuk ka humbur ndonje te aferm apo ka perjetuar nje traume etj eshte ne depresjon.Pastaj dhe nese eshte depresjon perse do ishte kronik??
vertete nuk di cte bej

----------


## TetovaMas

> Jetonkosova faleminderit per keshillen dhe te uroj dhe ty te gjesh  qetesi se me thene te drejten kur nuk ke shendetin asgje nuk te ben qef dhe nuk te hyn asgje ne sy.Problemi tek une nuk eshte se kam dhimbje koke te forta;keto dhimbje te forta i kam patur para 5 vjetesh kur mu shfaqen kurse tani duke qene mire e bukur filloj dhe ndjej keputje,ndihem i pafuqishem,me duket sikur rrezohem dhe nuk eci dot, e ndiej koken te rende etj;Dhe keto simptoma me shfaqen sa here qe kaloj nje grip apo je infeksion nje tronditje apo cdo lloj sikleti ne jeten e perditshme.Problemi eshte se keto si te thuash me jane bere kronike dhe pa ilace nuk i kaloj dot.Pastaj me kalojne ne psikologjike me duket sikur do vdes sikur do vras veten etj mendime obsesive.
> Ne viziten e fundit qe bera nje neurolog me tha qe eshte depresion dhe qe do kaloje po nuk besoj qe dikush qe fle normal,ka oreks,i pelqen shoqeria  nuk ka humbur ndonje te aferm apo ka perjetuar nje traume etj eshte ne depresjon.Pastaj dhe nese eshte depresjon perse do ishte kronik??
> vertete nuk di cte bej



*Pershendetje Flaibi !!

Personalishte nuk jame mjeke , pore nga praktika te cilen kame fituare me nje anetare te familjes , i cili  nje kohe te gjate ka vuajtur nga simtoma te njeta qe ju po i tregoni.Eshte mire ,qe s'pari te beni nje kontrol te vesheve dhe mandej te syve .Pacienti per te cilin jame duke treguare jeton ne perendim dhe ne shume raste te gjitha kontrollat mjekesore me nje parature moderne qe i bente ,gjithcka ishte ne rregull . Ajo qe ishte me e pa deshiruare te ky paciente ,anksti (friga e madhe se ky paciente nuk dilte jashte i vetemuare ,pa e shoqeruare dikush i afert nga friga se po i bjne alivanosje nga dhimbja e kokes .Neurologet shume here e keshillonin se ky paciente , duhet te mesohet te jetoje jeten me kete semundje . Rastesishte pacienti ne fjale ,bene nje kontrol te syve ne syn-optik .Mjeku i syve ,ne kete paciente heton nje semundje te syve s'i nje semundje te vjeter, te cilen mjeku ,e konstatoi  ,se pacienti , ishte rezuare duke luajtur s'i femije dhe kishte demtuare nje pjese te kokes ,mbrapa s'a edhe skeningu s'kishte pasur mundesi t'a heton ,  demtim te kokes , kishte qene shkaku qe ky paciente te kishte problem edhe me te pamurit (syve )

Flaibi !!!! Une  ,jame munduare te tregoje ngjarjen te cilen e kame pare me syte e mije, dhe s'imbas mendimit time bere nje kontrol te syve dhe vesheve . Njekohesishte bisedo me familjen ,prinderit tuaj , se rastesishte s'i femije ,ju jeni rezuare diku qe nuk i keni dhene rendesi ,per arsye se s'imbas fjaleve te neurologut, plaget ,semundjet e vjetruara reagojne te njeriu, ne kohen kurre trupi i njeriut hyne ne moshe.*

----------


## flaibi

teovamas faleminderit per sugjerimin
Ne fillim fare kur fillova te kem keto simptoma gjeja e pare qe dyshova ishin syte sepse me pare rija me ore te tera ne kompjuter ndersa kur me filluan keto shqetesime une nuk e shikoja dot ekranin e kompjuterit ose te televizoreve LCD se me dukej sikur do me shperthente syri ose me vritej aq shume syri njelloj sikur te drejtojne nje pasqyre e te pasyrojne diellin ne sy.Bera dy here vizita ne Greqi dhe nja tre te tjera ketu ne Shqiperi dhe te gjithe me thane qe te shikoj gje tjter se ng syte nuk kam asgje.Akoma dhe sot e kesaj dite kur rri dhe punoj mbi nje ore ne kompjuter te nesermen do kem mpirje te kokes  dhe nuk perqendrohem dot.Edhe sikur ti kem keto shqetesime nga syte dhe doktoret  nuk e gjejne dot cmund te bej?TE VETE MJEKOHEM ME AMENDJE?

----------

